# Throwing Flies in the Surf! Boning Snook! 7/26



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweet bro!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like a couple of nice catches!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice Fish!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good stuff man! You're making bonefishing look easy.


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

As usual.. Tearing it up!


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice man. Id have to agree, you make it look so easy.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol it's not as hard as one thinks....
It's like anyother fish. Figure them out, and you should be alright.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, bones in the surf..... Awesome.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Gotta love FL where you can walk to your favorite spots and get a shot at a slam!


----------

